# The Bow CoffeeShop



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We are located at: 1111 Cumberland Crossing, Valparaiso, Indiana 46383

We are proudly serving Carouso's Coffee to our customers. Our menu is extensive though priced reasonably. In stock we carry a single origin Brazilian espresso along with a traditional espresso blend.

Please join us for a great cup of coffee.

More...


----------

